# 1st time Piranha Keeper - HELP



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello all,

First let me just say that I am new to these boards, as far as posting goes, so please have patience if I am noob sounding.

Here's the breakdown on the setup:
29 Gallon Tank
78-80 degree tempature
Powerhead
2 Tanks Mates (Red Tailed Shark, small Pleco)
1 amazon sword, plastic plant
Red and black Gravel
60 Gallon Filter
Overhead UV light (on during day, off during night)

Now, here's the problem:
I just purchased 3 Red Belly Piranha's on Monday 4/25. They are about 4-6 inches in length. When I first put them in, I had just a md Balla Shark and the Red Tail shark. Right away, they started stalking the Balla Shark. The next morning, he was gone, definitley dead as their were little fish peieces floating around. That was Monday night. Since then, my Piranha's have not eaten anything. I have tried to put in smelt (from the grocery store) on tuesday and yesterday. Yesterday, they did take one bite and that was all.

I figured that maybe, if I purchase another balla shark, they would consume him like the other. But, sure enough, when he was dropped in the tank, he seemed to scare the piranha's, more then entice them. It is now coming up on day 3 since they have eaten, and I starting to get worried. The piranha's seem more afraid when I come close to the tank to feed them, then eager to eat.

Can someone please help...any suggestions or expert advice would be greatly appreciated.

*J2*


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the site. Be patient with them, it is normal for them to snub food while you're training them to eat. Try shrimp, catfish, smelt, perch, tilapia, halibut, and even Hikari pellets so you can give them a varied diet.

Drop the food in and remove the food after 5 minutes. they will eventually come around.

In the future you should seriously consider upgrading your tank to a minimum of 60 gallons. The rule of thumb here is 20 gallons per p for life.

The shark was a goner from the get go. No fish can be kept with p's forever. plecos seem to do ok but eventually they be killed.

Good Luck


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

*J2* said:


> Here's the breakdown on the setup:
> 29 Gallon Tank
> 2 Tanks Mates (Red Tailed Shark, small Pleco)
> 
> ...


Welcome to P-Fury! I am not an expert, but I play one on TV. I wouldn't worry about your P's not eating yet. it's pretty common for them to take as long as 2-3 weeks before they will eat when introduced to a new home. Don't worry about them starving, at their size they can go for a few weeks without eating, no problem. Feeding smelt is great. You might want to try uncooked whole shrimp, Talapia, or Catfish as well. The thing that you should be most concerned about is the number of fish that you currently have in that tank. 3 RBP's should have about 60 gallons to themselves when full grown (20G a fish). It's not really an emergency yet, but it will be soon. Once they get bigger you may have to contend with a lot of aggression between your new feeshes. The P's will in all likelyhood kill everything in your tank once they get settled in. They don't play well with others. I hope this answers some of your questions...










*EDIT* Damn u, Az.. you stole my thunder!


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Azeral...









What I forgot to add was this...how long can they go without eating before I should be seriously concerned? Also, I know I have read here that you should starve them out to make them start eating...but are you suggesting that I keep dropping food in everyday, just in case? Or should I wait until like Saturday to try again?

I'm thinking you mean I should just keep dropping it in to give them a routine to follow, correct?

*J2*


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

*J2* said:


> Thanks Azeral...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep feeding them once a day. They will eventually start eating.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Good article for ya....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=18882


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

AnKleBiTR said:


> *J2* said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the breakdown on the setup:
> ...


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you too AnKleBiTR

I appreciate the advice....It's good to know that they can go that long without eating...I do feel better now. As far as the other fish go, they are ok to die, as they were just there to set up the tank...So I will just keep trying to feed them, once a day...until they eat. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

I just have one more question.

My Filter the I have...the end of the tube almost reaches the top of the bottom gravel...there's about 2-3 inches between the 2. My question is, is it better to have the filter tube closer to the bottom, mid, or high up in the tank?

I ask this because my piranha's tend to bump into alot since it closer to the bottom. I don't want my babies to get injured. What do you suggest?

Sorry for all the noob questions...But I just want to do it right.

Thanks!
*J2*


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

*J2* said:


> I just have one more question.
> 
> My Filter the I have...the end of the tube almost reaches the top of the bottom gravel...there's about 2-3 inches between the 2. My question is, is it better to have the filter tube closer to the bottom, mid, or high up in the tank?
> 
> ...


Well I tend to keep mine more torwards the bottom. I have 4 filters , the 2 emperors intakes are around 4-5 inches off the bottom, my eheim is the same, and my magnum 350 is in the middle.

Your placement sounds ok. My p's bash mine all of the time.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

keep the uptake where it is....the substrate water gets the nastiest. my piranhas smash into mine all the time but its easy to just sucker them back on!


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys...I appreciate you answering all these beginner questions. If they bash yours, then let them bash away on mine too...


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys...I appreciate you answering all these beginner questions. If they bash yours, then let them bash away on mine too...


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

i had the same problem with my rbps they wouldn't eat for about a week and then i tried nightcrawlers and haven't had a problem since. they had started to accept other foods a few days after they started to eat the nightcrawlers. good luck


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

john1634 said:


> i had the same problem with my rbps they wouldn't eat for about a week and then i tried nightcrawlers and haven't had a problem since. they had started to accept other foods a few days after they started to eat the nightcrawlers. good luck
> [snapback]1004055[/snapback]​


Hmm...maybe I'll give that a try too...Thanks for the info John...Just in case, are nightcrawlers ok for a staple diet...or just treats?


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

if u get nightcrawlers don't get the ones from your yard. go to wally world(walmart) or local bait shop. They are good to include in their diet. my p's also freak out over mealworms. don't forget to wash off the dirt from the nightcrawlers before tossing them in the tank and watch the worms some will try to get under your gravel or sand. i feed my p's meal worms , nightcrawlers, beef heart, fresh shrimp with the shells (from seafood section), and i am going to let them try squid, mussels, and look for some cheap white fillets in the next few days.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

if u get nightcrawlers don't get the ones from your yard. go to wally world(walmart) or local bait shop. They are good to include in their diet. my p's also freak out over mealworms. don't forget to wash off the dirt from the nightcrawlers before tossing them in the tank and watch the worms some will try to get under your gravel or sand. i feed my p's meal worms , nightcrawlers, beef heart, fresh shrimp with the shells (from seafood section), and i am going to let them try squid, mussels, and look for some cheap white fillets in the next few days.


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice John...









I just hope I can get them to start eating...I tried the smelt again today...and still, no dice. I'll make a run to wal-mart tomorrow to pick up those night crawlers...hopefully that might entice them...Once they start feeding regularly...I'm gonna be buying all those other types of food...trick is, to get to eat...Hehe. Thanks again.

*J2*


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

did u get ur smelt from wal mart? i plan on stocking up on their food at midnite when my pay check hits the account.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Another good thing to try is the shrimp. From what Ive read you can leave a piece of shrimp in there overnight. So just drop one in at night, and leave it there till the next morning. They may just be skittish eating in front of you right now, so if you wake up the next morning and its torn apart youll atleast know they are eating. After a week or so theyll be more comfortable and you can drop smelt in and theyll go for it. Mine go CRAZY for smelt, that seems to be a favorite, so they're probably just afriad right now of the new home.

Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

are they p.nattereris right? then they need about 15 gal per fish for life maybe the wate rcould be the problem do a 40% water change then add a few quarantined goldfish feeders that have been gut-loaded with small pit sof the smelt,they will get the taste of smelt then when you drop it in they will consume it.

good luck,


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry for not getting back to you guys sooner...I have just been really busy.

Anyways, to give you all an update...THEY FINALLY STARTED EATING LAST WEEK! YAY!







And it was the earthworms that did it! They loved them...and now they actually let me know when they are hungry by swimming to the top of the tank...like they are waiting to be fed. It's awesome.







So far they have eaten worms, smelt and just last night they ate 1 fuzzie and 1 pinkie.

Thanks for everyone's help. Its much appreciated.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that tank needs to be seriously upgraded. like, over 100 gallons. and that shark is a gonner.


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> that tank needs to be seriously upgraded. like, over 100 gallons. and *that shark is a gonner.*
> [snapback]1017008[/snapback]​


I hope so...he was only in there to get the cycle going, I figured he be dead meat...But he has survived with the rbps for almost 2 weeks now...The rbps dont even pay any attention to him. Maybe if I starve them...we'll see.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that shark is gone in that tiny tank. he'd have a chance for a little while in a 100. thats what i was trying to say.


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

Beleive me...I really wish he would be gone. But think about this...he's red and black and my gravel is red an black...He really blends in. But, even when the rbps see him...they pay no attention to him. He seriously swims right next to them all the time...They barely glance.

About my tiny tank...I am going to upgrade...eventually...But right now...I live in my own apt and I really don't have the room, or money for such a huge tank. When I get my own home...I'm planning to actually build a piranha pond...forget the kois...they're only for food :laugh: . I'm gonna get like 10 or soo...it will be the pond of fury...









To give you guys another update on their feeding...I started the feeding them once every other day...and WOW...it makes a total difference. They were viscious. They ate 3 live fuzzies and took no prisoners







...This is first time I've ever seen them that aggressive and blood thirsty...So obviously...from now on...I'm only going to be feeding them every other day...Thanks again!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

take the shark out for an hour. throw him in a bowl or something...then put him back in the piranha tank. he'll be carved up like a tenderloin.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Give it a few weeks. Ive had 2 convicts in my tank since well before my ps got put in. They were there to keep the cycle active while i waited to go pick up my reds. Well just tonight they attacked the biggest of the two convicts. He was so torn up I had to euthanize the poor guy. Give it time, your shark will meet his end.

-Mike


----------

